# Brushed Steel Repair



## Raptor

Noseying on t'bay tonight and came across the following

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STEEL-REFINISHING-PAD-UR-PANERAI-SUBMERSIBLE-WATCH-/270392258941?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_WatchAccessories_SpareParts_SM&hash=item3ef4a2717d

Now to me that looks like your common or garden pan scrub. You

know the standard thing you use for cleaning your pots.

Am I right? Would a pan scrub do the same job? Asked the wife

and she agrees it's just a pan scrub, lol.


----------



## clockworks

I use a green Scotchbrite pan scourer for refinishing brushed stainless steel.


----------



## Raptor

clockworks said:


> I use a green Scotchbrite pan scourer for refinishing brushed stainless steel.


So I guess it's just a pan scrub then lol.

Do they work well? I understand it wont get

rid of deep scratches but for light scratching

how good?


----------



## clockworks

Yes, it's just an expensive pan scrubbing pad.

Green Scotchbrite will get rid of desk swirlies and shiny rub marks, recreating the satin brushed finish used on steel bracelets (like those from Rolex and Seiko). For deeper scratches and gouges, use wet-or-dry paper (I use 320 grit, followed by 1000 grit) to remove the scratch, then finish with Scotchbrite.

Make sure to pay the extra few pennies and buy genuine 3M Scotchbrite pads. The cheaper ones just fall apart.


----------



## Raptor

clockworks said:


> Yes, it's just an expensive pan scrubbing pad.
> 
> Green Scotchbrite will get rid of desk swirlies and shiny rub marks, recreating the satin brushed finish used on steel bracelets (like those from Rolex and Seiko). For deeper scratches and gouges, use wet-or-dry paper (I use 320 grit, followed by 1000 grit) to remove the scratch, then finish with Scotchbrite.
> 
> Make sure to pay the extra few pennies and buy genuine 3M Scotchbrite pads. The cheaper ones just fall apart.


Cool, thanks for the tips.


----------



## EddyW

Hello.

I use a dremel type tool with either a brass wire or a steel wire wheel.

Adjust your pressure to suit and I find they will remove all but the heavy deeper marks.

For small areas I also use a fibreglass pencil type tool, it also does the job well.

As with all repairs ,Practice practice practice is the best way to succeed and learn,

Good luck.


----------



## jmm1

Would these methods also work on a CWC G10 case.


----------



## Guest

jmm1 said:


> Would these methods also work on a CWC G10 case.


Although i do'nt know when CWC first started TiNi [Titanium Nitriding]the cases on these [ Thatif they were'nt always],TiNi is pretty tough and scratch resistant [Why do you think they use it on military watches ?].

This dull gray finish is also non reflective,But WILL pick up scratches akin to it's use/abuse.

I think that all one of these pads would do is destroy the remainder of the finish,So the idea would be to have it replated if sufficiently damaged for you.

Does'nt our Bry1975 do TiNi plating ?.


----------



## Chromejob

clockworks said:


> I use a green Scotchbrite pan scourer for refinishing brushed stainless steel.


I've been known to use the blue 3M pads, which I have around because they don't scratch on Teflon or other non-stick finishes ... very gentle, similar to a purple puff Dremel head (dont' remember the name) for buffing.


----------



## fatboyflyer

That eBay listing has rather a healthy profit margin! The genuine 3M ones are Â£13 for 36 direct 3M select estore


----------



## jasonm

littlealex said:


> jmm1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would these methods also work on a CWC G10 case.
> 
> 
> 
> Although i do'nt know when CWC first started TiNi [Titanium Nitriding]the cases on these [ Thatif they were'nt always],TiNi is pretty tough and scratch resistant [Why do you think they use it on military watches ?].
> 
> This dull gray finish is also non reflective,But WILL pick up scratches akin to it's use/abuse.
> 
> I think that all one of these pads would do is destroy the remainder of the finish,So the idea would be to have it replated if sufficiently damaged for you.
> 
> Does'nt our Bry1975 do TiNi plating ?.
Click to expand...

I think the G10 is beadblasted steel, not a Tini coating.... I could well be wrong though..


----------



## pugster

iuse garyflex blocks for refinishes , they last ages and are pretty cheap.


----------



## moleng1

There are different grades and colors of the scotch bright pads used in industrial settings, I have many different grades where I work, and find the blue one to be the best for my watches. Some of the ones on ebay are actually made for watch refinishing, others are just a rip off. I also finish with a fiberglass pen, that are also sold on ebay, just don't get the stuff on you, it itches like a bugger!!! But leaves and almost perfect finish!!

Refinishing pen


----------

